# 10 foot tall BAPU/Lowboy



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Got serious about our "Big A$$ Pop UP" (BAPU) this weekend. It uses a simplified version of Vile Things' Lowboy mech. Papa Boo is in these pics. Just for reference, Papa Boo is just over 6 foot tall. BAPU is 10 foot tall, but only looks 8.5 feet tall 'cause he leans about three feet over the heads of the TOTs. This is how far we have gotten so far:


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry it's sideways and low quality, but here's the first test video:

BAPU :: BAPUTESTPOPUP.flv video by BoysinBoo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid248.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/BoysinBoo/BAPU/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@gg162/BoysinBoo/BAPU/BAPUTESTPOPUP


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

awesome prop keep up the good work


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That is going to make some ToTs need to have therapy! Looks great so far!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

I like how it jumps to the side like that instead of jumping up like everybody would be expecting. Sweet.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

lookin cool 
y that is different from the usual pop "up" 
what will be around it to hide the mech?
good job


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a life size coffin that for the last couple years has had a sitting up/reaching body in it.









Bapu will be hunkered down behind the coffin with the lid up. We expect people to anticipate the sitting up scare, but instead... Whammo! he pops over the back edge of the coffin lid. Oh, did I mention that this is only a couple of feet from the main sidewalk.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Hahahahahahahaha!!! I can hear the screaming now!!!! FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ooooo! Me likey! That'll get'em for sure. I like the way he continues to move when he reach the top. It adds a little bit extra...um..."life"...to him.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the arms going boingly-boingly after he pops up!! Much more terrorizing than the old "pop up, freeze, hold pose" thing you usually see. I think some hysterical hyena-oid laughter would go nicely with that heheh or anything frantic and insane sounding.

very very cool!


----------

